# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 214

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 214 for the week October 11th - 16th, 2010.

*In This Issue*

Improving The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter SurveyTranslators: you are awesome and you should be proud of itEnabling Automatic Bug ExpiryUnity and uTouchMultitouch NewsUbuntu StatsLoCo NewsAskUbuntu reaches 2000 questions - 5000 answers - 4000 users - 20000 votesIntroducing the Bikeshed Package!Ubuntu Manga Chapter 7!AskUbuntu Growing FastIn The PressIn The BlogosphereThe Trouble With GUIs42 day widgetPlanning and Executing the Linaro CycleFull Circle Podcast on YouTubeFeatured PodcastsWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and SecurityUWN Sneak PeekAnd much much more

*General Community News*

*Improving the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Survey*

If you have already taken the time to take to fill out this 10 question survey thank you so much.  By giving a few minutes of your time you are helping the Ubuntu News Team to continue improve on how we bring you your Ubuntu News.

If you haven't had time to take the survey please consider doing so this week.  The survey will close on October 23rd, 2010 on or about 2400UTC.

The survey can be found at: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?s...sr4btCyw_3d_3d

Thank you in advance!

~the Ubuntu News Team

*Translators: you are awesome and you should be proud of it*

David Planella, Ubuntu Community Team writes about Translations Awesomeness -

As you all know the Meerkat is out.

After the release frenzy, Id like to take a step back and use the opportunity to thank the people from the part of the community thats closer to me: translators.

For those not familiar with them, they are a vital piece of the diverse group of individuals that bring Ubuntu to millions: they enable almost everyone to use Ubuntu in their own language. With every release they manage to organize, coordinate and perform the translation effort for the applications that are part of our Operating System.

Weve got more than 1600 translatable applications for Ubuntu in Launchpad, and believe me, translating even the set of most visible ones is an incredible achievement. Not to forget the effort of upstream translation teams, the work of which is also reflected in Ubuntu.

All in all, the end result is something to be truly proud of.

For the full post go to:

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2...e-proud-of-it/

*Enabling Automatic Bug Expiry*

What is about to change? Launchpad has always advertised that we auto-expire incomplete bugs matching certain conditions, but we havent done this for awhile now.  We are ready to turn this feature back on.  This means that bugs that are considered inactive will have their status automatically changed from Incomplete to Expired.  For more detail on how Launchpad determines if a bug is inactive,visit our Bug Expiry help page.
This change will take effect in about two weeks, sometime during the week of 18 October 2010.

For more information go to:

http://blog.launchpad.net/general/en...tic-bug-expiry

*Unity and uTouch*

One of the most exciting things about the Ubuntu 10.10 release has been the delivery of the Unity shell in Ubuntu Netbook Edition, which delivers a very different user experience to that in the main desktop edition. It also features the new Ubuntu Multitouch framework, called uTouch. The Canonical blog shows off some of the new multitouch features and also includes videos.

http://blog.canonical.com/?p=446

*Multitouch News*

Duncan McGreggor, Engineering Manager, Product Strategy for Canonical, posted two blog entries with updates on multitouch in Ubuntu this week. The Ubuntu 10.10 release shipped with the new uTouch stack. He writes about how to get involved, posts a video demoing its features and writes about the Qt community and their involvement in the uTouch stack.

http://oubiwann.blogspot.com/2010/10...uch-video.html
http://oubiwann.blogspot.com/2010/10...ch-and-qt.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (83068) +1201 over last weekCritical (33) +3 over last weekUnconfirmed (41502) +338 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Maverick*

 1. English (Uk) (5604)
 2. Spanish (10093)
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (31785)
 4. French (41567)
 5. Turkish (54009)

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Ubuntu community sites need more exposition - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26084/To allow kernel updates without a reboot (by default) - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26083/Upgrade distribution is very long - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26082/Better focus stealing prevention - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26094/Use BTRFS Advanced features - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26121/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*AskUbuntu Stats this week*

==== Most Active Questions ====

What native games are available? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/ques...-are-availableWhat's the difference between Google Chrome and/or Chromium? What are the advantages/disadvantages to each? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/ques...re-the-advantaDoes Ubuntu have an alternative to OS X's Spotlight? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/ques...s-xs-spotlightHow to get a bug noticedhttp://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/6971/how-to-get-a-bug-noticedScreenshot tools for Ubuntu? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/ques...ols-for-ubuntu

==== Top Voted New Questions ====

What native games are available? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/6586/How to get a bug noticed - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/6971/What's the difference between Google Chrome and/or Chromium? What are the advantages/disadvantages to each? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/6253/What is the difference between "Unmount", "Eject", "Safely Remove Drive" and the eject icon? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/5845/Automatic Mute Speakers When Headphones are Unplugged - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/6951/

People Contributing the best questions and answers this week:

Riccardo Murri - http://askubuntu.com/users/325/riccardo-murriOli - http://askubuntu.com/users/449/oliJorge Castro - http://askubuntu.com/users/235/jorge-castroEvgeny Martynov - http://askubuntu.com/users/2804/evgeny-martynovMurat Gunes - http://askubuntu.com/users/2181/murat-gunes

*LoCo News*

*LoCo Teams on the Hall Of Fame*

As you may know, during Maverick cycle we introduced statistics from our testers to be reflected in the Ubuntu Hall Of Fame. Well, now, and thanks to my good friend Daniel Holbach, we have, not only individual statistics, but also statistics by LoCo team.

For more information go to:

http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...-hall-of-fame/

*Logging of Ubuntu LoCo Teams core channels*

Greetings from the LoCo Council, We would like to take a moment and discuss some ideas with you about implementing LoCo Bot logging of #ubuntu- channels on freenode. There is a method to this madness, and this would only apply to
#ubuntu-<loco-team-name> (*main channels only, not off-topic ones*).

The LoCo Council have discussed the issue of LoCo-team channel logging with the IRC Council and we've taken advice from Jono Bacon, the Ubuntu Community manager. It was recommended to us that all LoCo teams should enable logging
for their main channel, and that we open this up for discussion on this mailing list.

For many Approved teams this is already a standard practice and we thank you for it, but we would like to encourage this practice among the rest of the teams for a couple of good reasons.

For more information go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...er/004997.html

*Slovenian Ubuntu 10.10 Release Party was a Success*

Firstly, David Klasinc presented the new Ubuntu release in his own unique way, and also gave a presentation on the novelties of Ubuntu Netbook release. He emphasized the e-mail client called Evolution, and the Ubuntu Music Store, which is integrated in the Rhythmbox music player. Especially for the audience, he also demonstrated how to purchase music through the above mentioned service. During his presentation, he also came across a few problems which amused the audience. After that, he also presented cloud service Ubuntu One.

For more information go to:

http://slovenski-prevajalci.blogspot...party-was.html

*The Planet*

*Ralph Janke: AskUbuntu reaches 2000 questions - 5000 answers - 4000 users - 20000 votes*

Only 65 days after conception of the private beta after the proposal was accepted on Area 51, and after the successful launch as permanent Q&A site in our new Ubuntu design, we have reached the 2000 question threshold. Those 2000 questions have been answered to 93% with 5000 answers by 4000 users. 20000 votes have been cast for the questions and answers.

http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/conte...rs-20000-votes

*Dustin Kirkland: Introducing the Bikeshed Package!*

Dustin, like many of us, has many scripts used locally to achieve all kinds of things. Some of these tools and utilities may be appropriate for packaging in Ubuntu, but often this never happens. Dustin created a Bikeshed branch in Launchpad where contributors can drop their scripts for wider use or for someone else to package up.

http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/...d-package.html

*Martin Owens: Ubuntu Manga Chapter 7!*

Martin has released the installfest chapter of the 'romantic comic' Ubunchu. He recommends it to anyone who is involved with advocacy.

http://doctormo.org/2010/10/16/ubunc...lish-released/

*Jorge Castro: AskUbuntu Growing Fast*

Jorge reports that the AskUbuntu support site has seen great growth recently and also suggests some tools that may be used to better use the site. Stackapplet allows you to monitor activities from your Ubuntu indicator area, while DroidStack keeps you up to date on the go on your Android device.

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1315470720/growing-fast

*In The Press*

*Is Ubuntu 10.10 Worth the Upgrade?*

Itching to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10? Not so fast! Look before you leap, you may want to stick with Ubuntu 10.04, especially if youre a netbook user.

http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7883

*Schools Combine Netbooks, Open Source*

Patricia Mohr writes about - The marriage of netbooks and open source has given schools the power to create and expand 1-to-1 computing.

In the 'Let Learning Goals Lead' section Mohr writes - Dan Maas, the chief information officer for the 15,500-student Littleton public school system in Colorado, started installing Ubuntu-based netbooks in his schools after the district identified student writing as an area it wanted to improve.

For more information go to:

http://www.edweek.org/dd/articles/20...kopen.h04.html

*Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat Pokes Its Head Out*

Version 10.10 of Ubuntu, also known as "Maverick Meerkat," has arrived. The Linux operating system comes in three different versions: one of desktops and laptops, one for servers and one with a special Unity interface designed specifically for netbooks. For version 10.10, Canonical has put a great deal of focus on the OS's cloud offerings.

http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/...wlc=1286938969

*10 Things to Know About Maverick Meerkat*

Paul Rubens from Serverwatch reviews 10 features or news about Maverick Meerkat server edition. He most talks about various cloud services delivered in the new version.

For the full article, please visit:

http://www.serverwatch.com/eur/artic...verick-Meerkat

*A Linux That Works*

Dan Gillmor from Salon migrates his computers to the new Ubuntu release.

For his article, please visit:

http://www.salon.com/technology/dan_...nux_that_works

*Augen Table Will Dual-Boot Ubuntu and Android*

Augen, the company from Florida, has announced that one of its six forthcoming tablets will run both Android and Ubuntu. The tablet factor comprises a detachable 10.2-inch tablet with an enhanced-brightness and high-resolution 1024-by-768 Multi-Touch Capacitive Screen; its base, meanwhile, includes a QWERTY chocolate-style LED backlit keyboard. Each device provides around 10 hours of autonomous work, but docked together they'd provide up to 15 hours.

For the full article and details, please visit:

http://www.computerworld.com.au/arti...roid/?rid=-219

*Ubuntu Linux Desktop Builds on App Store, Cloud Service Strengths*

Jason Brooks from eWeek.com gives an overview to the new Maverick Meerkat release of Ubuntu OS. According to Jason, " ...Ubuntu 10.10, code-named Maverick Meerkat, brings a number of software updates and an overhauled user interface for its netbook edition. Additionally, Ubuntu Linux Desktop Builds on App Store, Cloud Service Strengths".

For the full article, please visit:

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Linux-and-O...rengths-818640

*New Ubuntu Support Site Debuts*

Christopher Tozzi, The Var Guy publication writes - Just in time for the Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release, Stack Exchange has introduced a new website, called askubuntu.com, dedicated to Q&A for Ubuntu users, developers and partners. Heres a look, and some thoughts on where the site fits into the Ubuntu ecosystem.

For more about Christopher's thoughts go to:

http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/10/11/...t-site-debuts/
*In The Blogosphere*

*Ubuntu - The Flagship Linux Desktop Distro*

Jeff Hoogland says whether everyone likes it not, "Ubuntu has done wonders for the Linux  desktop."  He goes on to show data comparing Ubuntu and Linux in Google Trends.  He ends with saying that Ubuntu has been the least painful to configure of all the distributions that he has used so far and the one he would recommend to all.

http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/201...op-distro.html

*Kubuntu 10.10*

Jim Lynch does a thorough review of the Kubuntu 10.10 desktop.  He looks at What's New, Installation, Default Software, and more.  He rants a bit about a few things but overall gives a good rating.

http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/2010/...kubuntu-10-10/

*In Other News*

*The Trouble With GUIs*

Like everything else in life, it boils down to having the right tool for the right job ... and the command line is like that all-purpose screwdriver that we all have," said Slashdot blogger Barbara Hudson. "It opens paint cans, makes a handy chisel, pry bar and wedge -- we grab it, get the job done, and move on.

http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/...wlc=1287202723

*42 day widget*

Yesterday [October 10, 2010] we [Canonical Design Team] successfully released the new versions of Ubuntu family. As you all know, yesterday was such a special date which occurs every 100 years: 10/10/10. But if you are a fan of The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, as we are, you would also know that 42 is THE answer. Since 101010 is 42 in binary, and Ubuntu is our 42, we couldnt help to take this date very seriously.
To celebrate this special event where hopes, people and bits get together, we created a little widget that you can easily embed on your website (more pictures on the way):

For more info about it and how to use it, please visit http://design.canonical.com/wp-conte...-design/42day/

http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/42-day-widget/

*Planning and Executing the Linaro Cycle*

The Linaro release cycle is similar to the Ubuntu one but does has some subtle differences, specifically around the planning stages. This presentation shows how Linaro plans, implements and finally releases software every six months. The slides for this presentation can be found on slideshare.net and are available in many formats on my Linaro wiki page.

http://www.linuxuk.org/2010/10/plann...-linaro-cycle/

*Full Circle Podcast on YouTube*

In a bold (and some say rash) experiment, the Full Circle Podcast is on YouTube. Weve created a YouTube channel for the Podcast with two episodes. Podcast Episode #11 in individual segments as audio-with-banner, Side-Pod #4 in two parts: Part one is the news/opinion section, part 2 is our first Screencast of sorts

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2010/1...st-on-youtube/

*Featured Podcasts*

*Ubuntu UK Podcast: Laughing Gas*

Laura Cowen, Alan Pope, Tony Whitmore and Guest Presenter marK Johnson return with episode 18 of season 3 of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team!

What we've been doingInterviewsIn The NewsUpcoming EventsReview Ubuntu 10.10 featuresCommand Line LoveUbuntu Related NewsListener Feedback

 . Ogg High - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e18_high.ogg
 . Ogg Low - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e18_low.ogg
 . Mp3 High - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e18_high.mp3
 . Mp3 Low - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e18_low.mp3

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/10...-laughing-gas/

*Full Circle Podcast: Daves Nocturnal Desires*

In this episode, those Meerkats go Maverick. We look over Ubuntu 10.10.

Ogg Format - http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...p12_151010.oggMP3 Format - http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...p12_151010.mp3

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for October 12th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-10-12Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from October 12th, 1010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2010/20101012Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for October 12th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20101012Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for October 12th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-10-12Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for October 12th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/1012Ubuntu Release Team Meeting Minutes for October 15th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-10-15

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday,  19 October, 2010*

==== Community Council Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 12:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Technical Board Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: None isted as of time of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-desktop on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of time of publication

==== LoCo Council Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation:IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda

*Wednesday,  20 October, 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/1020

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: Channel #ubuntu-quality on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, 21 October, 2010*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Americas Regional Membership Board Meeting ====

Start: 23:59 UTCEnd: 01:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...oards/Americas

*Friday, 22 October, 2010*

None Listed as of time of publication

*Saturday, 23 October, 2010*

None Listed as of time of publication

*Sunday,  24 October, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Gaming Team Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of time of publication

*Monday,  October, 2010*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10*

*Security Updates*

USN-1004-1: Django vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-1004-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

acroread 9.4-1hardy1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012561.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

python-django 1.0.2-1ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010165.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

acroread 9.4-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012502.htmladobereader-deu 9.4-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012503.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

adobeair 2.5.0.16410-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011798.htmlclamav 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1.0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011799.htmlqoauth 1.0-2ubuntu4~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011800.htmleglibc 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011801.htmlchoqok 0.9.85-0ubuntu2~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011802.htmllinux-meta-lts-backport-maverick 2.6.35.22.34 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011803.htmlacroread 9.4-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011804.htmladobereader-deu 9.4-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011805.htmlapp-install-data-partner 12.10.04.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011806.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.134.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011807.htmlgnome-exe-thumbnailer 0.7-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011808.htmlwine1.2 1.2-0ubuntu6~lucid5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011809.htmlpython-django 1.1.1-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011810.htmlarkeia 8.2.10-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011811.htmlkubuntu-docs 10.04.3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011812.htmlicoutils 0.29.1-0ubuntu1~lucid - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011813.htmladobeair 1:2.0.4.13090-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011814.html

*Ubuntu 10.10 Updates*

adobeair 2.5.0.16410-1maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008868.htmllibgpod 0.7.95-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008869.htmlkde4libs 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008870.htmlkdebase-runtime 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008871.htmlclamav 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008872.htmljosm-plugins 0.0.svn23040-1~ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008873.htmlunity 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008874.htmlbluedevil 1.0~rc4-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008875.htmlsimple-scan 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008876.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.32.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008877.htmlqtmobility 1.0.2-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008878.htmlcryptsetup 2:1.1.2-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008879.htmllinux-linaro 2.6.35-1007.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008880.htmlvirtinst 0.500.3-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008881.htmlnetbook-meta 2.035 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008882.htmlacroread 9.4-1maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008883.htmladobereader-deu 9.4-1maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008884.htmlpython-django 1.2.3-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008885.htmlubuntu-sso-client 1.0.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008886.htmlxfce4-indicator-plugin 0.0.1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008887.htmllinux-meta-linaro 2.6.35.1007.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008888.htmlvm-builder 0.12.4-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008889.htmlsilc-client 1.1.7-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008890.htmlsoftware-center 3.0.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008891.htmlapp-install-data-partner 12.10.10.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008892.htmllxdm 0.2.0-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008893.htmlalsa-lib 1.0.23-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008894.htmlgcalctool 5.32.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008895.htmlcluster-glue 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008896.htmlpulseaudio 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu21.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008897.htmlsimple-scan 2.32.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008898.htmllinux-ti-omap4 2.6.35-903.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008899.htmlkubuntu-docs 10.10.2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008900.htmlplasma-widget-yawp 0.3.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008901.htmlevolution 2.30.3-1ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008902.htmlpitivi 0.13.5-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008903.htmlevolution-exchange 2.30.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008904.htmlphp5 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008905.htmlrhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008906.htmldragonegg 2.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008907.htmlgcalctool 5.32.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008908.htmllibdrm 2.4.21-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008909.htmlopenldap 2.4.23-0ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008910.htmlsimplecommeubuntu 10.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008911.htmlbzr 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008912.htmlcups 1.4.4-6ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008913.htmlevolution-data-server 2.30.3-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008914.htmlalsa-utils 1.0.23-2ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008915.htmladobeair 1:2.0.4.13090-1maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008916.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*UWN Sneak Peek*

* Ubuntu 10.10: date with destiny - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/10..._10_10_review/

* Ubuntu Tweak 0.6 Mockup Looks Impressive, Work On The New UI Already Started - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=143019

* Prakash Advani: Installing Debian on the Plug Computer - http://cityblogger.com/archives/2010...-plug-computer

* Exposed: 3 bogus myths about the private cloud - http://www.infoworld.com/d/cloud-com...32?source=rss_

* New Linux Foundation survey shows significant gains for enterprise Linux - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=142942

* Using Youtube to Promote Linux and Free Software - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=142920

* Here's a crazy security idea - ditch Windows for Ubuntu 10.10 Linux - http://blogs.techworld.com/war-on-er...tu-1010-linux/

* Medibuntu repository is available for Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat - http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distrib...verick-meerkat

* ATI Linux Users Get Excited For Catalyst 10.10 - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODY2OA

* This week in design  15 October 2010 - http://design.canonical.com/?p=12356

* Linux Conference Australia 2011 announces registrations now open - http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/?p=1100

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerLiraz SiriAlex LourieJonathan CarterPenelope StoweAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

